# Kendall park lake?



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

any body hit kendall park in peninsula since its been reopened>?


----------



## acorn (Jun 15, 2009)

Went by there Sunday. Looks like they drained it even more. Its just a small puddle. Hard to imagine anything being alive with the Herons(sp) still fishing there.


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, just what the above poster said. So I went to horseshoe and goosefeather pond and had quite a bit of luck. Horseshoe is full of bluegill of all sizes and goosefeather is a crappie hotspot, but I didn't have any luck either place when dealing with bass.


----------

